# YouTube



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This video popped up in my subscription list this evening - unfortunately I think there is a lot of truth in it...

https://youtu.be/4VjKtZKsG8Q​
Note to self: better just sit tight with my mole and gopher trapping footage. :lol:


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Time to sensor my shorts


----------

